# China's "Shenzhou 10", next manned space mission launches today (June 2013)



## CougarKing (11 Jun 2013)

At this rate, they may indeed go to the moon within the next couple of decades...or even Mars.  

link



> BEIJING (Reuters) - *China will launch its next manned space flight on Tuesday, carrying three astronauts on a 15-day mission to an experimental space lab, the National Space Administration said, in the latest step towards the development of a space station.*
> 
> The* Shenzhou 10 spacecraft * will launch from a remote site in the Gobi desert in China's far west at 5:38 p.m. (0938 GMT), Wu Ping, spokeswoman for China's manned space program, told a televised briefing on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 Jun 2013)

And _Chna Daily_ reports a A dream launch for Shenzhou X.

Here are two illustrations from the article:







Shenzhou X, China’s fifth manned spacecraft, atop an
upgraded Long March-2F carrier rocket, blasts off from
Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center at 5:38 pm on Tuesday.
Zou Hong / China Daily





Source: http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2013-06/12/content_16609013.htm


----------



## a_majoor (12 Jun 2013)

Best of luck to them. I bet Chris Hadfeild is feeling a twinge of envy right about now....


----------



## CougarKing (12 Jun 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> I bet Chris Hadfeild is feeling a twinge of envy right about now....



After doing this?

Or this?

Somehow, I doubt it.  ;D

One of China's taikonauts would have to bring an erhu to space or rap to Jay Chou to match what Commander Hadfield did.


----------



## a_majoor (13 Jun 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> After doing this?
> 
> Or this?
> 
> ...



I would not put it past them  ;D

But the important thing is they are out _there_ and Commander Hadfield is now back _here_.

Best wishes to all (and who knows, they may surprise us all....)


----------

